# Finally, a use for plastic waste



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2021)

There was a report, on our local news, this morning, that a local city has found a good use for plastic waste.  They are incorporating it in road pavement projects, and it may be a very good alternative.  If this works, perhaps we can begin to reduce the plastic pollution in our landfills and oceans. 

https://abc17news.com/news/2021/08/...aste-in-road-pavement-mixtures/?minutetv=true


----------



## Irwin (Aug 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There was a report, on our local news, this morning, that a local city has found a good use for plastic waste.  They are incorporating it in road pavement projects, and it may be a very good alternative.  If this works, perhaps we can begin to reduce the plastic pollution in our landfills and oceans.
> 
> https://abc17news.com/news/2021/08/...aste-in-road-pavement-mixtures/?minutetv=true


Some of us here at SF suggested doing that a few months ago. They stole our idea! You're welcome, engineers at the University of Missouri.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

That would definitely be great....
At least I think it would.....
but I am not sure what happens to old, broken up pavement, when it needs to be taken up and discarded later.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 19, 2021)

I have posted somewhere what portland oregon does with plastic waste. they create benches for their transportation system. the plastic is formed into 2x4 size and fitted into a slot on preformed cast iron side.. the plastic is mostly weather resistant and although a dark gray color seems to do the job quite well!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

That is great news!


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> but I am not sure what happens to old, broken up pavement, when it needs to be taken up and discarded later.


Presently when the asphalt is being removed, it’s heated and ground up and reconstituted right there on the road.  Probably other materials are added, so could be plastics.  

I’ve seen picnic tables and mats for children’s playgrounds that are made from plastics.  They probably cost more but are cheaper for the earth in the long term.  It’s a matter of consumers being willing to pay more.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you for that informative reply  @Jules


----------

